

Surowiecki on Bitcoin - mhb
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/38392/#

======
slapshot
This looks like a longer rehash of Krugman on Bitcoin [1], until you realize
that it was first published in August and was actually Krugman's inspiration.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2969568>

